# fem seeds taking over



## Sin inc (Jan 7, 2013)

iis it me or deos it seam like fem seeds are taking over. soon you wont beable to get reg seeds any more. thier are alot of strains that i really like but wont order because i might want to breed if i really like them . i dont know much about fems so this is just rant mybe somebody can shed some light on this that knows more about breeding and fems


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 8, 2013)

There was a big uproar for them a couple years ago..not sure they still have the Hipe they did then...Ive ran a few  and really wasnt impressed...maybe when they more stable...just my thaughts


----------



## Sin inc (Jan 8, 2013)

you know i been holding off due to the treat of hermies. 
i ve been growing snice 2006 on and off mostly bagseeds and never came across a hermie  iam always hard on my plants .aslo i have had more females then males ive really been hard pressed to get males. to me before fems came out it was really rare to hear off hermies. no the more i read about them the more i hear about hermies. and what is the deal with bredrs not wanting users not to breed thier own plants. i would like to hear other people points to this.
thg calling you out mom


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 8, 2013)

> and what is the deal with bredrs not wanting users not to breed thier own plants.




I think they dont want us to make a profit with they beans...as if ther is a profit in it....I argued this point at another site and still stand on what I said..."if I spend my hard earned money on over priced seeds and want to make more..I will...they are MINE..if breeders dont want this  than sit on your precious crap"...take care and be safe


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 8, 2013)

Actually, I believe breeders are selling fem beans because the demand is there--people are buying them.  I don't think that it is because breeders do not want people making their own seeds.  People are impatient and do not want to waste time and space growing male plants if they are not going to breed.  In addition, plants from "clone only" strains must be hermied to make them produce seeds.  

As many know, I am not a fan of fem seeds.  I had a (free) fem that hermied a while ago and ruined a seed run I was doing.  I'm just for making seeds the old fashioned way--with a male and a female.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jan 8, 2013)

Ive had more plants herm that were from reg genetics then herms from fem seeds....   JME


----------



## Sin inc (Jan 8, 2013)

i guess everybody has thier own look on fems . i think i will stay with the reg seeds, i really like to grow bad seed for resoan . hey thg would you please share some more light on using clones for fems


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 8, 2013)

after losing my last clone-only a few yrs back, I've soley been growing only fems. The only herm that expressed herself was a freebie from the 'Tude that was an autofem (which are dubious at best IMO, the autofems that is) and I believe that was my fault because I tried a lil lst and not realizing it had ridgid hollow stems, snapped the top off the poor girl. 

Some of her buds are in my sig link below. 

Me myself have had nothing but luck with the femmed beans and their clones are just as viable as reg-originated fems.

eace:


----------



## juniorgrower (Jan 8, 2013)

I personally like Fem seeds.  I don't have a big grow area so I like knowing that I am going to have all females.  I have had one hermie on me, only ended up with a couple dozen seeds from 5 plants.


----------



## Growdude (Jan 8, 2013)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> Ive had more plants herm that were from reg genetics then herms from fem seeds....   JME


 
This is also my experience.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jan 8, 2013)

Reckon gotta go with THG go with the traditional shaggin  

Hummmina Hummina Humina 

BWD


----------



## Sin inc (Jan 8, 2013)

I really don't know what the deal
it just seams like more and more hermies are popping up these days. maybe one day when things alil further along. maybe one day there might be a standard put in place.  like mapping strains Dna so the buyer will reallly know what's he are she is really buying


----------



## Locked (Jan 9, 2013)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> Ive had more plants herm that were from reg genetics then herms from fem seeds....   JME




:yeahthat:

I have yet to have a fem bean go guy on me....I don't mind them *if* they are from a reputable breeder. Jmo


----------



## Sin inc (Jan 10, 2013)

hey ham i knew you would pop in and voice your mind


----------



## Locked (Jan 10, 2013)

Sin inc said:
			
		

> hey ham i knew you would pop in and voice your mind




I don't mind running fem gear from a reputable breeder/company. I would think twice before breeding with them....but I usually don't have time to mess qith males so it's nice to know you will most likely get a girl. jmo


----------



## AluminumMonster (Jan 11, 2013)

I personally wont buy fem beans anymore. I've had enough of them hermie on me to keep me away. Also I don't see how creating a fem bean makes it more expensive. Making an S1 is the lazy way to get what you're looking for. I would much rather look for a BX line that a breeder took their time to create. Also, I can usually get 10 regular beans for the price of 5 fem, and there is a good chance I will come out with 5-7 females from the 10pk.


----------



## Sin inc (Jan 11, 2013)

its been kind of wired for me since I find myself hard pressed to get a male most of the time. I think I got like four males since I started growing. maybe its something jam doing in the grow room


----------



## Ruffy (Jan 13, 2013)

im not into fems!
the regs will come back!


----------



## Sin inc (Jan 13, 2013)

i hope so i tired of looking at strains likeing it going to order just to find out it only come in fem seeds. are fem seeds that much indemand they wont even made reg seeds as well..


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 13, 2013)

I likes regular Beans. Ive always had a very good female to male ratio.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jan 14, 2013)

Sin inc said:
			
		

> i hope so i tired of looking at strains likeing it going to order just to find out it only come in fem seeds. are fem seeds that much indemand they wont even made reg seeds as well..


 
Sin   I think your missing the reason _many_ fem seeds are made....   When someone wants to cross 2 clone only strains then there is really no other option then to self one of the donors...   

I do agree with ya that they _could_ use a male with one of the clone onlys and make a Bx, but that would literally take 2+ years...   Also there is no way of knowing if the Bx progeny will ever show _all_ of the traits of the original clone only...  So it could take years to Bx and then ya never find a plant as worthy as the original donor...

I do tend to buy Reg beans over Fems if that is an option (just to chuck some pollen if we find a killer male)...  But I have never really stayed away from fems unless I saw _many_ herm reports on the strain when researching...   

Like I stated above: Ive had more herms from reg seed then fems... Thats just my experience... IMO it has more to do with breeders as others have stated...   

What are you lookin to buy that you can only get in fems??   Im sure we can def find ya some info on it...


----------



## Sin inc (Jan 14, 2013)

hey ants thanks for stopping in . you know i do get the idea of fems seeds. i really do understand. what i dont understand theses new seeds breeders and the last coup of years like grass-0-matic when they first came all there seeds where reg i order maxi grom from them in reg seed. now i go back to see what they got and bam all fem seeds. i guess i just find i a lil weird a year ago most of theses seed company's offered reg seed now the same company offers only fem


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jan 14, 2013)

its just supply and demand. if sales are increasing for fem'd seeds. then as a for-profit business you gotta give the people what they want.

i'm starting a journal in about 7 days runnning all of my fem'd freebies at once. gonna keep an eye out for those herm's


----------



## Sin inc (Jan 14, 2013)

well shortbus your right again i will be watching out for that grow


----------

